# website and hosting



## richard4dweb (Dec 4, 2009)

*Dear admins....*

*
*

*
ive been working with the|one, shaunjoseph-tavernier*

*
*

*
I've popped a hello on the forums offering site help and email services, but thought i should check here also to make sure thats ok.*

*
*

*
I see Lorain already runs a web and hosting company.....*

*
*

*
richard*

*
4dweb*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You should have waited for an answer before posting an advert in the other section.

I'll let Lorian deal with this


----------

